# Salzwasserfeste Rolle



## jenz1984 (6. Februar 2018)

Moin, ich suche eine salzwasserfeste bzw. salzwassertaugliche (für mich gibts keinen 100%igen Schutz gegen Salzwasser) Stationärrolle zum Spinfischen auf Mefo aber auch Zander im Süsswasser und Dorsch vom Kleinboot.

Meine Kriterien: Möglichst gute Schnurverlegung(Geflecht 0.12 fische ich auf all meine Zielfische), Robustheit, Schutz vor eindringendem Wasser.

Ich habe schon viel recherchiert und tendiere zu einer Rolle von Penn...aber welche?
Ich bin auch über die Zalt-Arc von Spro gestolpert, scheinbar auch nicht schlecht, mich stört nur das man den Rücklauf ein und ausschalten kann. Durch diese Funktion hat meine Spro Passion 740 einen leichten Schaden genommen (ist Preisleistungsmäßig eine der besten Rollen auf dem Markt find ich, aber hab sie auch schon sehr grob behandelt - etliche Hänger lösen am Rhein durch festhalten der Spule und ordentlich reissen fand der Rücklauf nicht so gut).

Bei der Zalt-Arc konnte ich nicht herausfinden ob eine Dichtung zwischen den Gehäusehälften ist? Dort hab ich nämlich nach dem Watangeln oft Wasser drin.

Bei den Penn Rollen gefällt mir das ganze Abdichtungssystem, für die Preisklasse einzigartig denk ich und auch das Alugehäuse und der fehlende Rücklauf-Hebel gefallen mir. Eben alles ohne Schnickschnak auf Robustheit gebaut.
Gut, das optische ist alles andere als modern, aber irgendwie auch Erkennungsmerkmal von Penn. Stört mich aber Null wenn der Rest passt. 

Das etwas höhere Gewicht ist auch akzeptabel, meine neue Meforute wiegt nur 176g und mit der Passion 740 (wiegt etwa 305g) ist sie noch leicht kopflastig. Also etwas um die 350g darf es schon sein.

Jetzt würd ich nur gern wissen welche Penn am besten mit 0.12er Geflecht klar kommt? Man liest oft die Slammer hätte große Probleme mit dünnen geflochtenen.
Daher habe ich eher die Spinfisher V im Auge. Wie ist es bei der?

Vielleicht kann mir auch jemand was zur Sargus sagen, die soll angeblich eine wesentlich bessere Verlegung als die Slammer haben?

Wäre sehr dankbar über ein paar Tips/Erfahrungen.


----------



## Hänger06 (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Salzwasserfeste Rolle*

Moin, 

welche Übersetung schwebt dir den vor?=

hatte mal die Sargus für ein Tag zum Zandern, (0,12 Power Pro) die macht ihren Job Wickelbild ist O.K.

Als Aletnative kannst du dir ja mal die TICA  Rollen ansehen finde ich noch besser als die Pennrollen insbesondere bei der Bremse und Haptik und das für dich passende Gewicht.


http://angler-oase.de/epages/6cbd1f...9-2dfe-489f-9925-0e52e07c67e9/Products/GU3000

Gruß


----------



## spin89 (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Salzwasserfeste Rolle*

Die Frage ist zunächst ja erstmal was man ausgeben möchte. Im höheren Preisegment hat Shimano ein paar schöne Rollen zu bieten.

Ansonsten habe ich über die zalt arc bislang nix schlechtes gehört. Ein Freund von mir nutzt sie auch zum Meefo Angeln und holt sie sich nun auch noch ein zweites Mal fürs Dorschangeln vom Kleinboot. Er findet sie klasse.

Penn ist ziemlich robust aber dafür auch etwas schwerer als andere Rollen in der Preisklasse. Vom Wickelbild gibt es meiner Ansicht nach bei dünnerem Geflecht auch bessere Rollen - da würd ich wohl eher zur zalt arc tendieren. 

Grundlegend mag aber wohl keine Rolle es auf Dauer gerne, wenn du deine Hänger über die Rolle abreisst


----------



## eiswerner (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Salzwasserfeste Rolle*

Hallo,
ich habe die Slammer 360 und 460 in Norwegen mit der 0,10er von Berkley gefischt keinerlei Probleme.
Selbst mit 2 Dorschen und ein Selachs als Tripel mit 30 Pfund.


----------



## Ørret (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Salzwasserfeste Rolle*

Sehe ich ganz ähnlich wie Bastido....lass besser die Finger von den Slammer.....die benutze ich zwar gerne in Norwegen aber zum Spinnfischen ist das nix....die Saltist ist ein schickes Röllchen


----------



## banzinator (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Salzwasserfeste Rolle*

Penn Sargus II 3000 habe ich und die Daiwa Freams 3000.
Fische beide in der Ostsee vom Boot bzw. Strand und im Süßwasser.
Achja ne Slammer 360 habe ich auch noch, aber die ist nur für die tote Rute, ist mir nicht filigran genug.


----------



## jenz1984 (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Salzwasserfeste Rolle*

Ok, also scheint niemand hier gern eine Penn zum Spinnfischen zu benutzen...das ändert meine Sichtweise natürlich etwas.
Ich hatte mal ne Slammer in der Hand, fand die halt sehr robust. Klar, die Kombo muss ausgewogen sein, aber wie gesagt mit 300g Rolle noch leicht kopflastig.

Die Tica sehen ja so auch schon mal gut aus, hab da auch schon mal sehr positives von gehört aber leider noch nie in der Hand gehabt.

Übersetzung hätte ich gern...kommt drauf an, gucke da eher nach dem Schnureinzug, der variiert ja bei gleicher Übersetzung je nach Spulengröße. Um die 90cm finde ich ideal zum Spinfischen, also wahrscheinlich eher um die 6:1.

Möchte am liebsten nicht mehr als 100 ausgeben (ich weiss, für das Budget kann ich nicht das bestmögliche was es gibt bekommen, bin ja bereit ein paar Kompromisse einzugehen).

Robust und gut verarbeitet ist mir wichtig. Fischen werde ich damit Blinker auf Mefo, Jigköpfe und leichte Pilker bis max. 150g auf Dorsch, Jigköpfe bis 50g auf Zander.

Shimano Sustain und die Daiwa Saltist fallen preisbedingt weg. Daiwa BG sieht interessant aus, dann aber maximal die 3000er. Fische sonst eher 4000er.

Nun ist auch die Zalt-Arc wieder mehr in meine engere Auswahl gerückt. Mit meinen Spro Rollen hab ich noch nie Probleme gehabt (hab 3 Spro Passions - super Teile, nur die 4000er hab ich mir beim Hängerlösen wie gesagt etwas versaut - aber ist meine eigene Schuld. Aber auch sie läuft noch eins A, nur wenn man stark ruckt spring der Rücklauf manchmal über).
Halte recht viel von Spro. Find die haben allgemein ein sehr gutes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis.

Welche Shimano bis 100 eur wäre denn sonst empfehlenswert? Jemand schon mal die Sahara oder Sedona gefischt? Die hatte ich mir auch mal angesehen.


----------



## jenz1984 (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Salzwasserfeste Rolle*

Ich hatte das "Nero" hinter Saltist vergessen, daher hatte ich nur die teurere blaue gefunden...
Die Nero ist minimal über meinem Budget, aber noch ok.
Die gefällt mir richtig gut. Danke für den Link, da sieht man ja mal das Innenleben. Das sieht ja alles sehr solide und stark aus 
Aber die für 117 hat den Zusatz SW und da stand etwas von Sonderedition oder so.Was ist der Unterschied?
Da sie zufällig optisch auch hundert Prozent zu meiner Rute passt, ist sie jetzt gerade ein top Favorit für mich. Das ist für mich zwar nicht kaufentscheidend, da die optik nicht so wichtig ist wie das technische, aber wenn eben alles passt - um so besser 

Ich werde am Wochenende mal zu meinem Tackle Dealer und gucken ob der die da hat und auch noch mal ein paar andere der genannten Rollen versuchen in die Finger zu kriegen.


----------



## zulu1024 (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Salzwasserfeste Rolle*

Ich kann dir auch die daiwa empfehlen. Die zalt habe ich auch noch in der Ecke liegen, aber die Wickelung mit realer 0,12 und 0,14 verursacht ab und an doch Perücken. Seit dem ich Höherpreisige daiwas fische, null Probleme! Weder bei loser Schnur noch beim Wechsel zwischen leichten und schweren Ködern. Penn habe ich auch schon durch (Battle 2). Leider noch mal schlechteres Wickelbild und zudem für meinen Geschmack zu schwergängig um länger zu fischen. Gut Halten kann man der zalt und den Penn's die Bremse.


----------



## zulu1024 (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Salzwasserfeste Rolle*

Achso, daiwa hat bei einigen neuen Rollen neue Größen eingeführt. Eine 4000er daiwa entspricht dann auch einer 4000er Shimano! Bei den neueren Modellen die den Zusatz "LT" haben, ist das auf jedenfall so

Ich werfe dann mal noch die neue fuego und Exeler lt in den Raum. Auf eine hohe Übersetzung gebe ich persönlich nicht viel. Für mich sollte sie in erster Linie leichtgängig sein und ein Schnureinzug von knapp über 80cm ist auch zum mefo fischen ausreichend.


----------



## jenz1984 (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Salzwasserfeste Rolle*

Das in der Preisklasse die Rolle nicht komplett abgedichtet ist dachte ich mir schon. Aber wenn sie z.B. Edelstahlkugellager hat find ich das schon gut.
Schnurverlegung und Robustheit finde ich noch wichtiger. 

Finde die Nero daher sehr interessant, sieht auf den Bildern super aus - stabile Achse, Schnurverlegung scheint gut, Metallgehäuse und wenn ich das richtig sehe hat sie nicht den blöden Hebel zum abschalten der Rücklaufsperre und das Lager des Schnurlaufröllchens ist nicht aus Metall?

Aufgrund der scheinbar zahlreichen negativen Erfahrungen mit der Schnurverlegung der Penn Rollen fallen diese für mich nun weg.

@zulu1024: genau deshalb ist mir die Schnurwicklung so wichtig.Habe diese Probleme auch schon mit meiner Passion gehabt: beim einholen sehr leichter Köder oder beim aufkurbeln von Schnurbögen wickelte der Rotor die leichte geflochtene neben die Spule oder es gab Windknoten beim auswerfen.

Da hatte ich noch eine J-Braid in 0.13 drauf. Nun hab ich eine Stealth Smooth in 0.12 drauf auf der selben Rolle und noch nie einen Knoten oder so gehabt. Liegt wahrscheinlich daran das diese Schnur tatsächlich fast doppelt so dick ist wie der Hersteller angibt...

Da ich jedoch keine 100 Meter mehr auf der Spule hab, kommt auf die neue Rolle auch neue Schnur. Obwohl ich die Stealth Smooth sehr gut finde, werde ich eine andere nehmen deren Durchmesser nah an dem angegebenen liegt, um eventuell ein paar Meter weiter zu werfen. Daher ist es mir wichtig das die neue Rolle damit klarkommt.Ich liebäugel mit einer Shimano Kairiki, diese aber in 0.15 statt 0.12 da die 12er angeblich nur 7 Kg trägt. Aber in 0.15 sollte der tatsächliche Durchmesser noch einiges geringer sein als der einer Stealth Smooth in 0.12.

Die Fuego und Exceler fallen leider direkt weg - zu leicht.
Sehe das ähnlich wie bastido: zum Mefoangeln ist leichte Kopflastigkeit noch ok und aufgrund der Rutenlänge wahrscheinlich bei vielen so.
Aber beim Zanderangeln will ich schon eine ausgewogene Kombo und die Rolle soll ja auch dafür herhalten...meine Zanderrute ist 2,40 und mit einer Rolle von 305g absolut perfekt ausbalanciert.

Wenn ich jetzt sowas leichtes wie Fuego von unter 250g dran mache hab ich meine vorher ausgewogene Zanderrute kopflastig und meine leicht kopflastige Meforute mehr kopflastig. Trotzdem danke für die Vorschläge!

Also eigentlich kommt nur etwas zwischen 300 und 350g in Frage.


----------



## jenz1984 (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Salzwasserfeste Rolle*

Ok, aber passt eine 7Kg oder 5Kg Schnur auch noch für das angeln vom Kleinboot auf Dorsch? Wegen der Abriebfestigkeit mach ich mir keine Sorgen, hab an der Küste immer 1,5m 0.35er Fluoro davor.

Das mit den Angaben auf den Schnüren habe ich vor ein paar Monaten in der Fisch&Fang gelesen. Dort wurden einige Schnüre getestet. 
Bei den meisten war die gemessene Tragkraft nah dran an den Herstellerangaben, um dies zu erreichen haben die Hersteller allerdings bei den Durchmessern geschummelt.

Bei 8 von 14 Schnüren war die Tragkraft sogar höher als angegeben, der Durchmesser war aber bei allen höher.

Die Stealth Smooth in 0.14 ist demnach fast doppelt so dick - 0,273 und gehört dennoch zu denen die weniger als angegeben tragen. Also eher schlechtes Gesamtpaket.

Das beste Gesamtpaket haben demnach die Stroft Gtp E1 und die Iron Line 8 von Balzer. Beide nur geringfügig dicker und im Verhältnis zum tatsächlichen Durchmesser gute Tragkraft.
Wenn man noch auf den Preis guckt ist die Balzer die No.1. Die ist echt günstig. Allerdings finde ich einen Großteil der Balzer Produkte richtig Müll, bis jetzt nur schlechte Erfahrungen. Ausser die etwas teureren Ruten scheinen ganz ok. Aber ist nur meine Meinung. Für den Preis könnt man die Schnur aber mal testen.

Die Kairiki 0.15 ist demnach 0.182 und hat eine Tragkraft von 7,8 Kg. Das find ich schon ganz passend.


----------



## Spaßfischer (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Salzwasserfeste Rolle*

Kann dir für dein Vorhaben aufjedenfall die Zalt arc empfehlen, Preis-Leistung meiner Meinung nach sehr gut und wenn du Spro Rollen magst (so wie ich auch) kannst du da nichts verkehrt machen.
Ich fische meine mit einer Saratoga Shadowstrike angegeben ist die 0,14er mit 4,5kg und ist für die Ostsee, meiner Meinung nach, mehr als ausreichend.


----------



## jenz1984 (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Salzwasserfeste Rolle*

Gut, dann werde ich mal nicht so sehr auf die Tragkraft schauen. Nur soetwas wie die J- Braid brauch ich nicht nochmal, die ist mir viel zu weich und irgendwie auch nicht beschichtet, jedenfalls ist sie bei mir schon aufgeribbelt wenn ich sie nur mit meinen rauen Malocherhänden angefasst hab.

Zurück zum Thema, hab das mal überprüft, wenn ich mehr Gewicht an die Rolle hänge, bleibt die kopflastigkeit, wenn ich am Rutenende etwas ranhänge ändert sich auch nur wenig. 

Das hätte ich nicht gedacht, hätte schon gedacht dass das Rollengewicht was bewirkt. Also ist das wirklich nicht so wichtig.

Die Zalt-Arc ist schon in der engeren Auswahl, muss nur gucken wo ich die mal in die Finger kriege.
Vom gesamten her gefallen mir jetzt die beiden Daiwas (BG und Saltist Nero) am besten. Werde morgen zum Tackle Dealer und mal gucken. Die Daiwas hat der denk ich da, da er ziemlich viel von Daiwa im Laden stehen hat.


----------



## jenz1984 (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Salzwasserfeste Rolle*

Ist eigentlich logisch, trotzdem dachte ich das verändert etwas, zumal mein Drehpunkt etwas vor der Rolle liegt da ich die Rute mit allen Fingern vor dem Rollenfuß fasse(hab immer einen Finger auf dem Blank).

Trotzdem scheint die Rolle zu nah am Drehpunkt zu sein als dass ein höheres Rollengewicht etwas bewirkt...wieder etwas dazugelernt

Dann brauch ich mir da ja garnicht so viele Gedanken zu machen wenn 50g mehr oder weniger rein garnichts ändern. 

Kontergewicht im Rutengriff mach ich nicht, da müsste ich den Eva Griff am Ende zerstören...

So wichtig ist mir die Balance bei der Mefo Rute nicht, da ich eh nur im Urlaub an der Küste bin. Hatte nur Angst das eine zu schwere oder zu leichte Rolle die Balance meiner Zanderrute verändert, denn die ist sowas von perfekt austariert, das sollte so bleiben da ich damit zu 90 Prozent fische.
Aber dann sollte sich daran ja auch nicht viel ändern.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Salzwasserfeste Rolle*



jenz1984 schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich logisch, trotzdem dachte ich das verändert etwas, zumal mein Drehpunkt etwas vor der Rolle liegt da ich die Rute mit allen Fingern vor dem Rollenfuß fasse(hab immer einen Finger auf dem Blank).
> 
> Trotzdem scheint die Rolle zu nah am Drehpunkt zu sein als dass ein höheres Rollengewicht etwas bewirkt...wieder etwas dazugelernt


Als echter und dauerhafter Vornegreifer bringt es im Gegensatz zum Anglertypus Rollenfußgreifer dann schon etwas Ausgleichsgegengewicht, aber nicht soviel wie nötig wäre um z.B. eine derbe Kopflast der Rute auszugleichen.


----------



## jenz1984 (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Salzwasserfeste Rolle*

War heut beim Angelladen. Bin ohne Rolle rausgegangen... Der hatte wie erwartet viele Daiwas da, aber ausser Daiwa fast nix... Leider nicht die Nero, aber die BG. Die find ich schon recht gut, sollte aber 140 kosten. Das fand ich irgendwie zu teuer. Obwohl das innere ja scheinbar sehr robust ist, die Verarbeitung von aussen wirkt billig, Plastik Look wie bei Cormoran, find ich jedenfalls. Der Rotor, Schnurlaufröllchen und vor allem das Gehäuse der Frontbremse...wirkt eher wie bei einer 50 Euro Rolle.

Da fand ich das Gesamtbild der Exceler schon besser. Weiss einer wie da die Schnurverlegung ist? Die neue Fuego gabs da auch, die fand ich auch preismäßig noch gerechtfertigt.

Leider hatte der keine Shimano da, werde demnächst nochmal einen Shop aufsuchen der welche hat.

Ansonsten vielleicht doch lieber Spro, wie gesagt bin ich da von Preis-Leistung begeistert.
Wird wohl noch länger dauern bis ich das richtige gefunden hab. Zur not nutze ich erstmal weiter meine Passion und schaue Anfang April wenn ich an der Ostsee bin dort in den Läden. Dort gibs ja an jeder Ecke nen Angelshop und dementsprechend mehr Auswahl.


----------



## zander67 (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Salzwasserfeste Rolle*



jenz1984 schrieb:


> Da fand ich das Gesamtbild der Exceler schon besser. Weiss einer wie da die Schnurverlegung ist?



Habe das / eins? der Vorgängermodelle.
https://www.mydealz.de/deals/daiwa-exceler-z-3000-216587

 Schnurverlegung ist ok, Monofil wie auch Geflecht.
 Hoffe man erkennt was.



 5 Rollen jetzt seit 6 Jahren im Einsatz, Zander, Mefo, Norwegen (höherer Salzgehalt als Ostsee).
 Keine Ausfälle, keine Perücken.

 VG


----------



## Ørret (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Salzwasserfeste Rolle*

Die Rolle hab ich auch zweimal. Richtig tolle Rolle die ich aber nur noch im Süsswasser fische da die eine Rolle mir den Geist nach nur zwei Ostseeurlauben den Geist aufgeben hat. Für die Reparatur hat Daiwa mir 95Eur berechnet ( fast soviel wie ich neu bezahlt habe).Ursache des Schadens: Getriebe komplett vom Salz zerfressen...Ich war zwar sauer das Daiwa die Rolle und rückzufragen repariert hat, habe dann aber trotzdem bezahlt weil's trotzdem ne super Rolle bleibt....

Da hast du wohl dann bisher Glück gehabt#6


----------



## hans albers (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Salzwasserfeste Rolle*

dat klingt ja nicht so gut...


habe die penn sargus, die kann es allerdings 
mit leichtläufigkeit und wickelbild mit den shimanos nicht aufnehmen.

dafür hält sie einiges aus,
seit 4 jahren bei regelmässigem ostsee-einsatz keine probleme.


----------



## zander67 (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Salzwasserfeste Rolle*



Ørret schrieb:


> Die Rolle hab ich auch zweimal. Richtig tolle Rolle die ich aber nur noch im Süsswasser fische da die eine Rolle mir den Geist nach nur zwei Ostseeurlauben den Geist aufgeben hat. Für die Reparatur hat Daiwa mir 95Eur berechnet ( fast soviel wie ich neu bezahlt habe).Ursache des Schadens: Getriebe komplett vom Salz zerfressen...Ich war zwar sauer das Daiwa die Rolle und rückzufragen repariert hat, habe dann aber trotzdem bezahlt weil's trotzdem ne super Rolle bleibt....
> 
> Da hast du wohl dann bisher Glück gehabt#6



Ja, kann sein.
 Es gibt aber auch Angler, bei denen macht die 500,-€ shimano- rolle nach einem Jahr schlapp.
 Empfehlen würde ich deswegen grundsätzlich kein Material mehr, man steckt nie drin.
 Muss jeder selbst entscheiden.

 VG


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Salzwasserfeste Rolle*



jenz1984 schrieb:


> Moin, ich suche eine salzwasserfeste bzw. salzwassertaugliche (für mich gibts keinen 100%igen Schutz gegen Salzwasser) Stationärrolle zum Spinfischen auf Mefo aber auch Zander im Süsswasser und Dorsch vom Kleinboot.
> 
> Meine Kriterien: Möglichst gute Schnurverlegung(Geflecht 0.12 fische ich auf all meine Zielfische), Robustheit, Schutz vor eindringendem Wasser.


Die günstigen Daiwa incl. Exceler sind aktuell sowas von schlecht geschmiert und enthalten rostbeschleunigte Teile, dass man da nicht einfach zu raten kann. 
Vor allem ist kaum Fett drin, so dass der Fraß sehr leichte Beute hat.

Geeigneter um sie sofort einzusetzen sind teurere Modelle, erkennbar z.B. am MagSeal was zwar direkt kaum was bringt - weil das Wasser kann auch anders vorbei, aber auch insgesamt ist die Rolle besser gedichtet und es ist mehr Fett drin. Also so überhaupt erst angelbar ...

Bei den günstigen muss man selber ran, also das klassische Mefo-Angler Thema: dicht fetten. Dann gehen die auch und sind nicht gleich nach einem Wasserschluck kaputt.


Mir ist eine Legalis 3000 nach einmal in Süßwasser praktisch Trinkwasserqualität ca 2min gebadet sofort vergammelt.  Funktionierte direkt danach noch und weiter geangelt, aber einige Zeit später nach Pause saß der zentrale Lagersitz komplett fest. Effektive Angelzeit etwa 1h.
E-Teile gibt es nicht. Dazu mach ich noch einen Thread.


----------



## pikehunter0567 (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Salzwasserfeste Rolle*

Hallo ich nutze aktuell die Penn Battle II mit 0,12 Lizard Line, auf Mefo und auch zum stationären fischen auf Zander.  Bin sehr zufrieden, robuste Rolle, Schnurverlegung empfinde ich als gut, aber das ist ja auch ein stückweit subjektiv, Bremse springt völlig ruckfrei an ist fein einstellbar und der Preis ist auch okay,aktuell im Sale bei Askari.


----------



## jenz1984 (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Salzwasserfeste Rolle*

Das hört sich ja nicht gut an...
was dann wohl erst im Salzwasser passiert...

Von den Daiwas die ich gesehen habe fand ich die BG schon am besten, ist ja auch recht teuer, find den Preis aber übertrieben. Bis auf das "Mag sealed" und das Alugehäuse sehe ich den Unterschied nicht.

Am schlimmsten fand ich den Hebel für die Rücklaufsperre - ist erstmal überflüssig und meiner Meinung nach eine der häufigsten Ursachen für einen Defekt und auch eindringenes Wasser, und in der Preisklasse dann aus billigstem Plastik??!

Tendiere doch eher zu Spro oder noch eher Shimano, die haben diesen blöden Rücklaufhebel nicht(bei Daiwa fehlt der scheinbar leider erst ab den 5000er Größen).

Werd die Tage mal zu dem großen Angel Discounter...

zu denen die keine Ahnung von irgendwas haben, sind aber leider die einzigen bei mir in der Nähe die große Auswahl haben und vor allem so ziemlich alle Shimano Modelle.

Hab noch ein bisschen recherchiert und Videos angesehen und mich etwas in die neue Shimano Ultegra FG verliebt. Kann jemand was zu der Rolle sagen?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Salzwasserfeste Rolle*



jenz1984 schrieb:


> Am schlimmsten fand ich den Hebel für die Rücklaufsperre - ist erstmal überflüssig und meiner Meinung nach eine der häufigsten Ursachen für einen Defekt und auch eindringenes Wasser, und in der Preisklasse dann aus billigstem Plastik??!


Kann man ja gut ausbauen, genauso wie die Rampe zum Bügelumschlag per Kurbel. Und schon sind viele Probleme weg :m

Ich experimentiere gerade damit, dieses Rücklaufsperrenschalthebelchen ganz stark zu kürzen, gab es schon mal bei einigen Rollen, dass es nicht hervorstand.

Im Boot noch schlimmer, kommt es mit unten liegendem Schalthebel beim Absetzen der Rolle auf der Bootskante gerne zum umschalten. Danach: Auswurf - Superbiß - Fisch - wech ...   	#q

Was an den Daiwas schon sehr ultasexy ist, ist die Kombination von Alubody und guter Verschraubung samt Inox-Schräubchen, extrem guten Günstiggetriebe, verfügbarer sehr hoher Übersetzung bei guten und kraftvollem Lauf, dem spacigen Airrotor mit geringer Massenträgheit, dem geringem Gewicht und bei vielen auch noch etlichen sehr günstigen Typen mit klasse Preisen.

Da können die anderen nicht mehr mithalten. 
Shimano preislich und viel Plastik schon mal gar nicht, selbst wenn es beim Küstenangeln mit deren 4000er gut passt. Die freiliegende Rücklaufsperre aus ganz viel Plastik ist sogar richtig rostfest, das ist gut! Die macht eher der Sandstaub platt.
Die Schwächlichkeit der vielen und eben besseren Wormshaftrollen ist beim Dorscheln und Hängern aber Mist, vor allem wenn man es anders gewöhnt ist.

Bei Ryobi/Spro biste langsamer rollend unterwegs, mußt unbedingt auch die Schmierung nacharbeiten, und weniger kostet es auch nicht aktuell. 
Deren 4000er sind für mich mehr die Powerrollen, auf Hecht und eben kräftig angeln, für Forellen aber eher überdimensioniert und langsam im Schnureinzug. Gibt leider nicht eine schnelle 1:5,8 Variante oder so, sonst  hätte ich die.


----------



## Ørret (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Salzwasserfeste Rolle*

So nebenbei erwähnt hab ich zwei Angelkollegen die drillen ihre Fische über die ausgestellte Rücklaufsperre......hab ich auch mal probiert liegt mir aber so gar nicht.
Für die beiden jedenfalls wäre ne Rolle ohne abschaltbarer Sperre ein No go.


----------



## zander67 (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Salzwasserfeste Rolle*



Ørret schrieb:


> So nebenbei erwähnt hab ich zwei Angelkollegen die drillen ihre Fische über die ausgestellte Rücklaufsperre......hab ich auch mal probiert liegt mir aber so gar nicht.
> Für die beiden jedenfalls wäre ne Rolle ohne abschaltbarer Sperre ein No go.



Mach ich auch so, kann im Drill besser variieren, ob ich dem Fisch jetzt Schnur gebe oder nicht.
 Stammt vielleicht noch aus DDR Zeiten, da waren die Bremsen der Rollen nicht so toll um es vorsichtig auszudrücken, da war rückwärts kurbeln oft die bessere Alternative.


----------



## angler1996 (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Salzwasserfeste Rolle*



bastido schrieb:


> Die entscheidende Frage ist doch , was man denkt fürn Hunni zu bekommen? An irgend einer Stelle muss man eben zurückstecken.


 
 wenn  ich mir überlege, dass das mal 200 DM waren, ne Menge.


----------



## angler1996 (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Salzwasserfeste Rolle*



bastido schrieb:


> Na das musst Du den Herstellern erklären. Fredthema ist Salzwasserfeste Rolle und das kann man für 100 € auschließen, ebenso wie durchgehend hochwertigste Materialien und Bauteile. Dies natürlich nicht gemessen am Wert selbiger sondern an am Markt verfügbaren Produkten.



 schon Ok|wavey:


----------



## Hänger06 (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Salzwasserfeste Rolle*

https://www.amazon.de/KastKing-Kodial-Salzwasser-Angelrolle-Edelstahl-Hauptschacht/dp/B01KDB9NKS

kannst dich ja mal einlesen. Die Rolle wird in der USA an Ost wie Westküste sehr oft für das Kajak fischen im Salzwasser genommen und vom Preis/Leistung sehr gelobt. Ich selbst habe ein OrcaII seit 1 1/2 Jahren und die läuft wie geschnittenbrot.

Gruß


----------



## Ostseesilber (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Salzwasserfeste Rolle*

...sieht recht hochwertig aus...


----------



## jenz1984 (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Salzwasserfeste Rolle*

Ok, mein Thema "salzwasserfeste Rolle" passt jetzt nicht mehr so wirklich, da habt ihr mich ja schon belehrt. Das hab ich begriffen dass das im Prinzip nicht geht.
Gegen eindringendes Wasser gibt es in der Preisklasse also keinen Schutz, dann möchte ich für eine Rolle um die 100 EUR wenigstens Edelstahlkugellager.Und Achse, Getriebe irgendetwas Korrisionshemmendes aus Edelstahl/Messing.

Wenn ich nach 2 oder 3 Wochen Ostseeurlaub die Rolle zur Wartung öffne, sollte das Innenleben möglichst noch nicht weggerostet sein.
Ich spüle die Rolle ja jedesmal unter Süsswasser, aber auch - und gerade dabei kann ja Wasser eindringen. Ich kann die Rolle ja nicht jeden Tag öffnen...
Das Getriebe kann Erfahrungsgemäß einiges ab, da oft Messingteile und wenns vernünftig gefettet ist, gut vor Korrosion geschütz.
Aber ein normales Kugellager ist ruckzuck weggerostet.

Deshalb hatte ich anfangs die Penn Rollen im Visier, da robuste Bauweise und kein Schnikschnak wie Rücklaufschalter.Aber Schnurverlegung ist halt auch sehr wichtig.Kann man den Hebel einfach so ausbauen?? Und dann läuft sie nur vorwärts oder muss man da noch etwas blockieren? Wenn das so einfach ist, werd ich das erstmal bei meiner Passion machen.

Die Kastking Rolle sieht ja auch nicht schlecht aus. Aber wie realistisch sind 18kg Bremskraft???
Hab glaub ich schon mal darüber gelesen, die sollen echt nen guten Ruf haben.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Salzwasserfeste Rolle*

Eine Passion ist ein gutes Übungsobjekt, eben auch kleines Risiko!
(Ich habe Ecusimas in 3000 u. 4000)

Allerdings ist der "Hebel" eine durchgehende Achse bis vorne. 
Vorne ist ein Halbmond-/Schiebestück, was abzuschrauben ist. Das alles kann man besser gleich ganz rausnehmen, ist auch Gewicht. Hinten bleibt ein zu stopfendes Löchlein, das ist einfach. 
Unter dem Rotor versteckt klafft oben eh schon eine doofe Lücke, die kann man notfalls zutapen oder so, endfest eine Abdeckung mit Kleber wäre auch eine Option.
Ist dann auch weit besser als vorher, weil das Rotorkugellager und Sperrlager ansonsten richtig dicht eingebaut sind, nur die Stelle oben ... die hast du dann gleich richtig am Wickel. 

Die Lager sind gar nicht so schlecht, wobei immer noch nicht richtig klar ist ob Passion und Ecusima alles die gleichen Lager haben wie Zauber, Applause, RedArc, BlackArc u. ZaltArc. 

Von verrosteten großen Kugellagern (außer eben unter dem Schnurlaufröllchen) weiß ich nichts ... 

Prinzipiell sitzen solche kleinen "Billigschieter" außer unter dem Schnurlaufröllchen noch im Kurbelknauf, am unteren Auflagepunkt der Spule und bei den Wormshaftern am Wormshaft. 
Die sind alle rostempfindlich, müßen gut eingepampt werden. 
Für's Schnurlaufröllchen habe ich gedichtete im freien KL-Handel besorgt und ausgewechselt, Ostsee erprobt ist das gefixt. 
Sollte man auch immer so ein Dingelchen dabei haben, dann kann man isch immer schnell helfen.


----------



## zander67 (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Salzwasserfeste Rolle*



Ørret schrieb:


> Die Rolle hab ich auch zweimal. Richtig tolle Rolle die ich aber nur noch im Süsswasser fische da die eine Rolle mir den Geist nach nur zwei Ostseeurlauben den Geist aufgeben hat. Für die Reparatur hat Daiwa mir 95Eur berechnet ( fast soviel wie ich neu bezahlt habe).Ursache des Schadens: Getriebe komplett vom Salz zerfressen...Ich war zwar sauer das Daiwa die Rolle und rückzufragen repariert hat, habe dann aber trotzdem bezahlt weil's trotzdem ne super Rolle bleibt....
> 
> Da hast du wohl dann bisher Glück gehabt#6



Habe auf Grund Deines Beitrages, heute alle meine 4 Rollen  auseinander gebaut (hatte übertrieben, sind nur vier).
 Korrosion ist zum Glück noch nicht zu erkennen, habe aber bei allen Rollen zur Sicherheit noch mal nachgefettet, vor allem um die Achse rum, nach meiner Meinung eine der Schwachstellen, wo Wasser eindringen kann.
 Waren übrigens alle 4 unterschiedlich stark vom Werk aus gefettet, zwei waren ok, bei zwei war kein Fett zu sehen,
 obwohl alle gleich beansprucht.
 Mit dein Glück gehabt, liegst Du gar nicht so falsch #6, Rollen zusammen bauen ist halt Handarbeit.

 VG


----------



## Hänger06 (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Salzwasserfeste Rolle*

gib ein 20ziger mehr aus....

https://www.angelgeraete-bode.de/daiwa-saltist-nero


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Salzwasserfeste Rolle*

Die ^ist schon was gut gedichtetes und bei der Charge von Bode ist relativ viel Fett drin, aber:

So richtig 100% salzwasserfest und ewig haltbar ist die leider auch nicht ohne Nachrüstung.
Ein saugendes Vernichtsgrab haben die leider auch mit eingebaut. 
Einige Stellen werden, wenn sie ein bischen länger als 5Sek schwimmt,  wie beim lecken Uboot heimtückisch katastrophal vollaufen.  Kann man nachbessern, ist eigentlich nur zuviel "Luft", die wird heute überall gerne mit verkauft. 

Ist schon eine echte Mag-Seal Posse:
Ein kleine sehr gut zuschmierbare und fluide haltende Stelle wird werbewirksam ge-magsealed, bei noch viel teureren Modellen auch die Kugellager. Wissenwert ist, dass sich das fiesbraune Mag-Öl mit dem normalen Schmieröl überhaupt nicht verdrägt, sich sogar auflöst. Somit Schmierbehinderungen im konventionellen Bereich auslöst.

Dabei sind genau das die Stellen, die bei etwas Pflege problemlos mit normaler Schmierung fit zu halten sind.

Zwei andere riesige Spalten jedoch sind aber nur einfach zusammengesteckt.

Die große Preisfrage: |kopfkrat
Wird sich das Wasser von der MagSeal-Banderole beeindrucken und abhalten lassen, so derart:

*STOP! 
Hier ist das ultimative Terminator MagSeal! 
Eindringen von Wasser verboten!*


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Salzwasserfeste Rolle*

Wie hier ja schon festgestellt wurde, gibt es keine wirklich salzwasserfesten Rollen.

Wer länger was von seiner Rolle haben will, muss sie also Pflegen!

Wie beim Auto gilt aber auch hier:
Sie vergammeln eher durch langes rumstehen, als durch intensive Benutzung,

Nach einem Salzwassereinsatz sollte eine Rolle nicht nur gründlich gespült, sondern auch gewartet werden.


Anleitungen dazu findet man jede Menge in Netz.
Oft sogar für die einzelnen Modelle.
Die nötigen Schmiermittel gibt es z.B. bei 70Grad-Nord
dessen Inhaber hier als "Jetback" unterwegs ist.

Die Wartung sollte möglichst zeitnah passieren.

So manch einer, der dies auf kurz vor dem nächsten Einsatz verschoben hatte, musste schon nach wenigen Wochen oder Monaten Lagerung eine böse Überrasching erleben.
Auch bei Salzwasser-Premiummodellen.

Man kann aber auch Glück habe:
Ich hab seit Jahren einen Langzeitversuch am laufen.
:mEine Shimano Catana, die ich für ca.35€ als Wegwerfrolle gekauft hatte, weil ich an der Ostsee keine meiner besseren Rollen schrotten wollte.

Hier in Norwegen habe ich sie auf meiner Backup- bzw. Autorute.
Die kommt zwar regelmäßig mal zum Einsatz, z.B. wenn ich auf eine Fähre warten muss, liegt aber auch oft monatelang unbenutzt rum.
Sie hat, vom westnorwegischen Landregen abgesehen, ganz bewußt, noch nie Süsswasser oder gar einen Tropfen Öl abbekommmen.

Das Ding ist einfach nicht kaputtzukriegen...|rolleyes
Sie kratzt zwar die ersten paar Würfe ein bisschen und ist nicht leise, aber kurbelt noch wie eine eins!#6


----------



## jenz1984 (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Salzwasserfeste Rolle*

Verstehe dieses Rücklaufprinzip nicht so...wie schon anhand der Ecusima beschrieben wurde(ist ja so ziemlich das gleiche wie Passion) ist bei meiner Passion so eine lange Achse am Hebel, die bis vorn zum Walzenlager geht. 
Dort endet sie in einem kleinen Hohlraum. Am Ende dieser Achse ist so eine kleine Nocke angeschraubt, die sich beim umlegen des Hebels in diesem kleinen Hohlraum bewegt. Doch dort wird augenscheinlich nichts durch verändert.Klar, der Rücklauf wird nun entriegelt, aber man sieht eben nicht wie das passiert...die Nocke berührt keine anderen Teile in dieser kleinen Hohlkammer.

Hat das etwas mit Fliehkraft zu tun vielleicht? Kapier nicht was das Prinzip ist?!

Mit dem wegrosten der Kugellager, das hatte ich auch bei der Passion. Hab die Rolle erst 2 Wochen nach einem Urlaub geöffnet( ich weiss....selber Schuld), da war ein Kugellager hinterm Kurbelknauf komplett zerstört.
War nicht soo schlimm, im Onlineauktionshaus für 2 Eur ein neues geordert.
Aber ich denk wenn ich jetzt schon mal etwas mehr für eine Rolle ausgebe, sollten alle verarbeiteten Lager VA sein.

Wie ist das bei Shimano, sind alle Rollen mit Wormshaft? Das soll ja auch krankheitsanfällig sein?

Hoffe ich nerve hier keinen mit meinen vielen Fragen, aber wenn ich 100 für ne Rolle ausgebe, möchte ich dafür etwas bekommen was sein Geld auch wert ist und mir lange Spaß bringt. Meiner Meinung nach gibt es gerade bei den Rollen richtig viel Mist auf dem Mark, vor allem im unteren und mittleren Preissegment.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Salzwasserfeste Rolle*



jenz1984 schrieb:


> die Nocke berührt keine anderen Teile in dieser kleinen Hohlkammer.
> ...
> Hat das etwas mit Fliehkraft zu tun vielleicht? Kapier nicht was das Prinzip ist?!


Doch, macht sie, sie verschiebt ein wenig den Winkel vom Sperrlager, und damit sperrt es oder sperrt nicht. 
War schon genau der richtige Weg. 

Da ist aber eine Feder dran für die Vorzugsrichtung, denke jetzt aus der Erinnerung, es wird so immer gesperrt.

Das dumme ist ja nur, dass es auf den meisten Kugellagern und schon gar nicht den kleinen Winzlingen draufsteht, was es ist. 
Die Hersteller mogeln gerne, wenn man die Aufstellungen im Web oder Katalog sieht, wird auch unterschieden. Aber in der Rolle darf man raten, wenn man die Teile und Teilenummern nicht kennt.


Bei den Rollen sind dann zwei Richtungen wichtig zu unterscheiden:
Versuch der Abdichtung, oder nicht. 

Einige Rollen wie z.B. sehr einfache Shimanos der P-Reihe s.o. werden gar nicht gedichtet, haben viele Möglichkeiten für Wassereindringen, aber auch viel Möglichkeiten zum trocknen.

Andere versuchen zu dichten, verschliessen Hohlräume. Was aber den Nachteil hat, wenn doch Wasser reinkommt, trocknet es nicht. Und es gammelt richtig, weil es nass bleibt. 

Oft wird auch von positiven "Ablagerungen" berichtet :q , die wo dies anscheinend eine Schutzwallfunktion ausübt.  Ich halte die definierte Lösung, einen Schutzwall mit Fett zu errichten, aber für die beste.


----------



## angler1996 (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Salzwasserfeste Rolle*

Nordlicht, meine Seido FA erste Baureihe schraube ich seit Jahren an der >Küste an die Rute, Pflege eher gering#h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Salzwasserfeste Rolle*

Ist doch super so! #6 
Solange da wenig bis kein Wasser reinkommt, das Ding wieder getrocknet wird und offen steht, passiert doch auch nicht viel.

Shimano hatte lange den Ruf dass da wenig gammelt, wobei kleine Kugellager unter dem Schnurlaufröllchen schon der Gammel-Klassiker sind.
Eine einfache Rolle ohne solche Minikugellager ist auch gleich wieder unempfindlicher.

Klassiker wäre da sowas bei Daiwa wie meine 2600C, ein Kugellager gut einbaut unterm Rotor, links und rechts an der Kurbel ein großes Kunststofflager (was gut eingepampt bleiben kann), ansonsten alles gut rostfrei und einigermaßen hochwertig, und schon hat man keinen Ärger. 
Diese Typen leben alle noch, wenn nicht überfahren. 

Eine ausgeliehene Rolle von mir hat 2 Wochen voller Mittelmeerwasser und Sand gelegen, abgesoffen und eingespült. Da zu der Zeit schon nicht mehr nachkaufbar, habe ich die Stück für Stück gereinigt, nur die blanken Stellen der Getrieberäder waren dunkel geworden, sonst war nichts an Schaden und die Rolle läuft seitdem wieder einwandfrei. 
Was heute höchstens eine Stella SW mitmacht ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Salzwasserfeste Rolle*

Habe gerade mal eine Ecusma zerlegt und die Rücklaufsperrenstange vom Nockenkopf abgeschraubt, und gewogen: 6,25g zeigt die Feinwaage, die sind nun raus. 

Und wie in Erinnerung gehabt: Die Sperre sperrt in Vorzugsrichtung, die kleine Feder macht das genau richtig herum. Bleibt nur ein neues kleines rundes Loch hinten -> stopfen.
Die Aussparung oben am Rotorflansch kann man jetzt gut zumachen, das ist schon orginal gebaut eine Schwachstelle, mitten ins zentrale Kugellager und ins zentrale Sperrlager. Macht mit den beiden Stellen verschlossen die Billigheimer Ecusima und Passion um eine dicke Ecke besser für die Küste! #6


----------



## jenz1984 (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Salzwasserfeste Rolle*

Habs jetzt nicht mehr ganz vor Augen, aber stimmt da war noch irgendwo diese Feder drin. Ich meine die war an so einem weissen Plastikteil eingehängt...das bleibt also drin und nur die Stange kommt raus?

Ich glaub ich muss meine Passion nochmal aufmachen...
wenn ich sie erstmal etwas modifizieren kann für die Küste, dann komm ich damit denk ich zumindest für den Osterurlaub zurecht.
Genau am Rücklaufhebel ist bei mir glaub ich meist das Wasser reingelaufen. Den Rest kann man ja gut fetten.

Ich gucke dann denk ich mal wirklich erst in den Läden an der Ostsee welche Rolle die nächste werden könnte.
Viele interessante Rollen gibt es bei den Läden in meiner Umgebung nicht.


----------



## Hänger06 (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Salzwasserfeste Rolle*

Moinsen,

wie wäre es den mit der  Spro Salt Ridge ohne Rücklaufhebel/Rücklaufsperre, liest sich  erst mal interessant von der Beschreibung (ein Löchlein weniger zum stopfen), auch die etwas höhere Übersetzung von 5,5-1.

Gruß|wavey: an euch ihr Rollennörds


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Salzwasserfeste Rolle*



jenz1984 schrieb:


> Habs jetzt nicht mehr ganz vor Augen, aber stimmt da war noch irgendwo diese Feder drin. Ich meine die war an so einem weissen Plastikteil eingehängt...das bleibt also drin und nur die Stange kommt raus?


ja, unbedingt den "Rest" drin lassen!


----------



## Dorschbremse (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Salzwasserfeste Rolle*



			
				jenz1984;4793434

Hoffe ich nerve hier keinen mit meinen vielen Fragen schrieb:
			
		

> Vergiss es einfach - bleib bei der Passion und freue dich über die Ersparnis.
> Hab zweie davon - beide sind Norwegen und Köhler gewohnt... und die ruppige Behandlung durch meine Söhne - sie funktionieren einfach.
> Meine Daiwa Exeler und Caldia sind festgegammelt - erstere lief bereits gegen Ende des ersten Urlaubs Kagge...


----------



## jenz1984 (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Salzwasserfeste Rolle*

So, hab meine Passion grad mal aufgemacht, und festgestellt, dass Nordlichtangler recht hat, die Nocke am Ende des Hebels bewirkt doch etwas(muss ja eigentlich auch, wäre sonst Zauberei  ).
Sie verstellt beim betätigen so einen kleinen Plastikhaken, der quasi das Walzlager etwas verstellt. 

Hab mal Ein paar Bilder gemacht:

Hier ist die Rücklaufsperre aktiv






Hier inaktiv





Da ich es schon hatte das die Rücklaufsperre bei starkem rucken(Hänger lösen) überspringt, würde ich das weisse Plastik Ding an einer der beiden Stellen, die ich im nächsten Bild markiert hab einkeilen. Meint ihr das macht Sinn und löst dieses Problem?





@Dorschbremse: wie schon erwähnt bin ich ebenfalls super zufrieden mit meinen Passions, laufen alle noch super, der kleine Zwischenfall mit der 740er war ja mein Eigenverschulden...ich suchte nur etwas neues, da ich öfter schon Wasser drin hatte und mit ner 0.12er J-Braid Probleme hatte - daher gings auch um eine bessere Schnurverlegung...
Aber ist schon Preisleistungsmäßig eine der besten Rollen überhaupt find ich.

Kann man Schnurverlegung nicht auch modifizieren mit zusätzlichen U-Scheiben oder so?


----------



## angler1996 (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Salzwasserfeste Rolle*

Entschuldige, aber ich krame eine alte Weisheit hervor#h
Hänger lösen nicht über die Rolle 
sorry und dann kannst nochmal nachdenken über die Operation

 und ja mit Unterlegscheiben kann man das Wickelbild in jede Richtung beeinflussen


----------



## jenz1984 (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Salzwasserfeste Rolle*

Ja, ich weiss, habs ja begriffen:q
War nur das einfachste, weil sonst schneidet man sich mit der Schnur schnell in die Finger.
Oder wie löst ihr das wenn ihr abreissen müsst?


----------



## Hänger06 (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Salzwasserfeste Rolle*

Moinsen,

Bügel auf> Schnur von der Spitze der Rute ziehen  6-8x die Schnur in  kreuzwiklung um den Totschläger oder einen anderen GLATTEN Stabähnlichen  Gegenstand wickeln dann den Köder nach Gusto lösen. Ich heiße nicht  umsonst "Hänger"

Gruß

p.s. so natürlich nicht

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQk1H2z5b3s


----------



## hans albers (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Salzwasserfeste Rolle*

interessante infos....


hab auch noch ne ecusima hier irgendwo rumfliegen
vielleicht modifiziere ich die auch ein bisschen..



ansonsten wie gesagt , 
die penn macht das eigentlich gut mit an der ostsee.
(hab die auch noch extra and den 
übergängen abdeckung/rollen körper/schrauben verschmiert)

wickelbild ist nicht das allerbeste, 
ich komme aber mit ner 0 15 er fireline gut klar.


----------



## jenz1984 (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Salzwasserfeste Rolle*

Danke Hänger06, so in der Art werde ich das in Zukunft dann machen, war halt meine Bequemlichkeit das über die Rolle zu machen. 
Ist halt etwas umständlich, wenn man an der Steinpackung steht und die Rute dort irgendwo ablegen oder zwischen die Steine stecken muss um den Hänger zu lösen bzw. die Montage abzureissen....aber das muss ich mir jetzt doch mal angewöhnen.

Trotz dieser Misshandlung läuft die Passion noch 1A, nur wie gesagt springt der Rücklauf bei erneuter Misshandlung mal über. Deshalb werd ich die Hänger nun anders lösen.
Hab bloß Angst das es mal beim Drill passiert und ich dadurch dann vielleicht einen PB verlieren könnte...das wär ärgerlich...deshalb möchte ich die Sperre am liebsten erstmal so fixieren dass nix mehr überspringen kann.

Trotz allem werde ich mir eine neue Rolle zulegen die etwas "hochwertiger" ist allein um mal einen Vergleich zwischen einer 50 Eur und einer 100 Eur Rolle zu haben.
Bislang hab ich immer nur 50 ausgegeben.

Super Video  ...
Es gibt sogar beim Angeln scheinbar ein paar ganz talentfreie Mitmenschen


----------



## Sei.. (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Salzwasserfeste Rolle*

Ich wollte nicht den ganzen Thread durchgehen, daher entschuldigt bitte, wenn der Tip schon gegeben wurde. Die Daiwa Black and Gold soll sehr gut sein, kostet um die 100€. Dazu gibt es auch ein Video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Io366qSVEFI


----------



## Wildkirsche (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Salzwasserfeste Rolle*

Hallo Jenz,

ich habe deinen Fragen mal gelesen und ich kann dir aus meiner Erfahrung sagen, daß eine abgedichtete Rolle nicht nötig ist für Spinnfischen in der Ostsee. Ich angele auch regelmäßigmäßig auf Fehmarn auf Dorsch und Mefo in der Brandung.
Meine Rollen sind eine DAM Dura und eine DAM RSI. Beide Rollen sind schon einige Jahre alt. Die DAM Dura war nicht ganz billig, aber die RSI war damals bei 50 €. Bei beiden Rollen sind die Gehäusehalbschalen nicht abgedichtet. Kugellagermäßig hat die Dura Edelstahllager, die RSI hat 0815-Lager. Aber ich muss sagen beide Rollen laufen noch tip top, trotz etlicher Vollbäder 
Die Rollen  spüle ich nach dem Angeln mit Leitungswasser ab, kurbel ein paar Mal, daß überflüssiges Wasser wegfliegt um dann später hier und da ein paar Tropfen Öl auf Teile wie Schnurlaufröllchen, Bügelgelenke etc. dranzumachen (ich nehm etwas Motoröl fürs Auto). Das Innenleben fette ich alle zwei Jahre mal mit etwas Fett aus dem Landmaschinenbereich, bisher kein Rost oder übermäßigen Verschleiß festgestellt.

Also man muss da keine Wissenschaft draus machen, man kann natürlich


----------



## jenz1984 (1. März 2018)

*AW: Salzwasserfeste Rolle*

Ja, ich weiss ja das eine Rolle ohne Salzwasserschutz geeignet ist, bei richtiger Pflege...bin ja mit meiner Passion wie schon gesagt Top zufrieden, die ist nahezu unkaputtbar, aber kommt leider nicht mit jeder Geflechtschnur klar.Wie schon erwähnt eine 0.12er J-Braid macht Probeme...
Vorerst werde ich also bei der Spiderwire bleiben, die ist zwar deutlich dicker als angegeben (meine 0.12er sieht neben einer 0.18er Mono dicker aus als letztere) aber sie funktioniert wunderbar auf der Passion...

Hast recht, man kann eine Wissenschaft raus machen, aber auch das macht mir irgendwie Spaß 
Schließlich wil man ja das Optimum herausholen...


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (8. April 2018)

*AW: Salzwasserfeste Rolle*

Moin,
ich krame das Thema nochmal aus und möchte doch wohl mal eine Lanze für Penn brechen. Fische absolut ausschließlich nur Penn Rollen und das aus wie ich finde gutem Grund. In der Regel sind die nicht teuer und tun anstandslos ihren Dienst.
Die Slammer taugen tatsächlich nur zum Pilken und Grundangeln ohne viel Wurfeinsatz, an meinem Mefostock hängt allerdings eine Atlantis und das ist ein echt klasse Teil!
Habe die jetzt gut drei Jahre und misshandel sie nach bestem Bemühen. Keine Ahnung, wann ich die das letzte mal gespült oder gefettet habe, aber sie läuft und läuft und läuft... Trotz gelegentlicher Vollbäder.#6
Bespult ist sie mit Stroft GTP S2 und damit wirft sie mir keine Perrücken oder macht irgendwelchen anderen Ärger. Klar, eine Stella hat ein schöneres Wickelbild, aber die Mefo denkt sich doch nicht: "Woah geiles Wickelbild, da beiß ich mal!"

Also absolut empfehlenswert, leider nicht mehr im Handel. Probier es mal über die Bucht. Penn Atlantis 4000 oder Penn Conquer 4000 (Ammi-Name).

Gruß Marcel


----------



## Welpi (8. April 2018)

*AW: Salzwasserfeste Rolle*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> ...an meinem Mefostock hängt allerdings eine Atlantis und das ist ein echt klasse Teil!



Volle Zustimmung. Ich benutze seit sieben Jahren zum spinnen eine Atlantis 4000.... Hatte noch nie Probleme mit Perücken, trotz dem nicht sooo schönen Wickelbild. Die Rolle lief "out of the box" schon wie eibe Kaffeemühle (hat mich damals net gestört, weil es nach dem bestandenen Schein die erste Rolle war und ich keinen Vergleich hatte). Ich quäle sie nur mit Schwerwobblern ala Fatso und grosse Skinner und hab sie noch nie gewartet... sie läuft noch genauso rauh wie am ersten Tag, aberauch nicht schlechter. Ich mag sie auch wirklich gerne...eine sehr stabile Rolle, die auch sich auch schon bei nem 165er Beifangwaller keine blösse gegeben hat. Da hab ich zwischenzeitlich schon teurere Rollen in einer Saison "aufgearbeiteten"...


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. April 2018)

*AW: Salzwasserfeste Rolle*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> Die Slammer taugen tatsächlich nur zum Pilken und Grundangeln ohne viel Wurfeinsatz,




Also ich habe zum Spinnfischen auch die Slammer 260, 360, 460;

260 auf  Hechtspinne
360 auf schwerer Hechtspinne
460 auf Huchenrute


Für mich wirklich gute Rollen fürs Spinnen!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. April 2018)

*AW: Salzwasserfeste Rolle*

Das hatten wir bei Slammer doch schon öfter: Die Schnur sollte nicht zu dünn sein, dafür sind die einfach nicht gemacht.

Bei echter Dünnschnur lieber eine  Daiwa H mit Hardbody wie BG und Schwestern.


----------

